# ?I Need my Verizon note3 unlocked?



## RAZNKANE (Apr 22, 2012)

I noticed no topics were up and running on Rootz for Verizon note3. I was wondering if anyone has unlocked the bootloader and got root for Verizon note 3 yet? If so, I need directions to the post. Thanks

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## mmw68666 (Sep 17, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2481590


----------



## mmw68666 (Sep 17, 2011)

we have root check out this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2481590


----------



## RAZNKANE (Apr 22, 2012)

mmw68666 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2481590


 Thanks appreciate it. .

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## danjng (Jun 3, 2012)

Right so we can get root without screwing with the KNOX bits, but we don't have an unlocked bootloader just yet (without messing with KNOX bits)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have yet to need a custom ROM, I am loving it. (AT&T)


----------



## ncscrnwrtr (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah, I've been good with just root and using Wanum, Exposed, TB, etc to tweak the look and clean out the bloat, so I haven't really felt a super need for unlocking the BL. But, I have to admit, I loaded up Safestrap and made a nandroid and I breathed a big sigh of relief. I realized the one thing that I did miss was the security of a backup, if anything goes wrong. There was never a worry about flashing something on the N2, because you could just do it and if it messed something up or you didn't like it then "viola!", you just restored and you were all good. I made so many changes to my N3 and then started adding the new stuff from KitKat and thought, "Wow, if something goes wrong, I have to Odin all the way back to start... do not pass go, do not collect $200." That was a little nerve-wracking. But, thanks to Hashcode, Beans and Obsidian we now have a bit more security. I used SS on my Bionic and it definitely made a less-than-tolerable phone into something that I really enjoyed. The slots and being able to just jump back and forth is really nice. Hopefully, he can get the little kinks worked out and we'll be good to go.


----------



## scsa20 (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree with nscrnwrtr that I don't really need anything more than just root at the current moment, although I haven't had the chance to try out safe strap yet. Hopefully all the kinks gets works out soon on safe strap though so we have something to actually use for making backups and jumping back and forth between different builds but at the current moment I am just fine with what I got going on.


----------



## GirLuvsDroid (Jul 16, 2011)

I completely agree with ncscrnwrtr - I'm so happy I can make nandroid backups now.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3.


----------

